# Feral with a Flea Collar?



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

I typed this story on another thread but it's bothering me so much, I wanted to reach out again.

I had a cat that was coming around for about 2 weeks that was wearing a flea collar and though he only came out at night and wouldn't let us near him, I thought he was just lost and afraid. 

So a person who lives a couple streets away thought it might be his lost cat and asked if he could trap it so he could take a good look at it (since it hid and he was never able to see it). We trapped it 10 days ago. He really thought it was his kitty and pulled it out of the trap to see if it had claws (his poor lost kitty was declawed) and it had claws and tried to get away. The 3 of us fought with the cat to get it back in the trap so I could take it to the vet the next day and have it scanned for a microchip. It was so afraid with all 3 of us pushing it back in the trap that he bit me. I understood why. But my husband told me to take it to the shelter that night to get scanned so we could re-release it sooner or return it to his owners sooner and find out if it had a rabies shot. 

When I took it to the nearest shelter, they scanned it and it didn't have a microchip and then I told them I was hoping to see if he had his rabies shot because he bit me (mistake). So they took it for a 10 day quarantine. I asked if I could pick it up after 10 days and they said I could adopt it. 

So after much deliberation, I called today to see about adoption and they said it was tagged as 'unfriendly' and 'feral' so they aren't able to put it up for adoption. Rather have a Rescue Organization pick it up. 

I feel just terrible. Could the struggle with the 3 of us have scared it so much that it looks like a feral now and isn't? I was just surprised that it was a feral with a flea collar. 

I feel like I did all the wrong things for the poor cat. Although each night he was at my house, I was surprised since we have bobcats and coyotes. But stilll....how do I get over feeling so responsible and sad. 

(btw, I took care of the bite and it healed very nicely.)


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

First of all I am glad that you healed up ok. I think that a cat that has been dumped and had to fend for itself can appear feral until it gets a nice secure cat home again.
My only suggestion would be to ask for the name of the Rescue Organization to see what can be done. I think this is an innocent mistake and you were doing what you thought was a logical action.


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Cat Owner. I'll call tomorrow and see if they will let me know which Rescue takes him.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

My cat Mystique has a tipped ear because of a situation just like this. She was trapped by a rescue organization near a feral colony in my area, and she was so terrified that when they went to get her out of the trap she lunged and bit. They sent her to be spayed and the vet tipped her ear as they were intending to release her back to the colony thinking she was feral. Once she came back from her spay, however, they realized she was not feral at all but had only been scared. I adopted her two days after her spay and she is a total lovebug, one of the sweetest cats I've known. She still isn't a lap cat and doesn't really like to be carried, but she loves pats and scratches, and cuddles with me at night, and purrs if you even look at her.

I would try to pursue finding out where this cat went and do your best to adopt him, or at least get him to a no kill shelter where they won't brand him 'unadoptable'.


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

Called and the animal shelter reaffirmed that the cat isn't adoptable and it can be taken out of the shelter only by a Rescue Organization and they're all full. I've been crying all morning and sending emails and calling to see if a Rescue Organization will pick the cat up and I'll take it. So far, no one is calling back or emailing back. I keep going over the things that I SHOULD have done (like not let the neighbor try to take the cat out of the trap) - let the cat go instead of trying to get it back in the trap to be scanned for a microchip. Just goes on and on. 
I'll keep trying to contact a Rescue that will help but my husband is urging me to just let it go and look forward. 
It's tough.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Penny don't stress about the decisions you made- they were rational decisions and I'm sure most of us would have done the exact same if we were in your position.

All you can do is keep trying. You've done your best for the cat and I'm sure if a rescue organization learns about your story and understands your purpose they will work with you. The reason that the organizations are full is because they need more fosters, and here you are a willing foster (with a condition- you want a specific cat). They may try to persuade you to take one of their current needy pets but I'm sure if you're persistent one of them will come around.

What did the shelter say that would do with the cat? For the sake of understanding the process, I would call the shelter and ask what their plans are (i.e. are they a no-kill shelter? how long will they hold on to the cat for? can they provide you with phone numbers to some of their affiliated rescue organizations?). The more details you can explain to the rescue organization the better.

Keep trying, we'll be thinking of you and praying for a happy ending!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, this is a tough situation for sure - hindsight is always 20/20 and who knows what the result would have been for the cat if you had done any of the other things? If you let him go he could have fallen victim to a car or a predator, he could have gotten sick from an abscess and suffered alone. You were trying the best you could to help him, so don't beat yourself up. 

I would keep trying to contact rescue organizations - maybe even go to some of them in person and plead his case, letting them know that you will take him off their hands immediately so they don't actually have to have 'room', they just have to get him liberated from the other place that is trying to brand a cat with a flea collar as 'feral' :roll:. But if nothing works despite your best efforts I would agree with your husband - you will have to try to look at it as the fact that you did your best and it just didn't work out the way you wished it would have.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

A long shot - is there a feral cat organization around that they might release the cat too? Doubtful that the two organizations work together but just a thought.


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

Great News. One of the Rescues I contacted emailed me that they contacted the shelter and the kitty had already been 'pulled' by another Rescue! I am just so relieved and delighted. Thank you all for your kind words and support for this kitty.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay!! Every kitty deserves a chance at a safe life where they are loved and cared for, and you were instrumental in giving this kitty the chance for that. I'm so glad the rescue let you know he is safe.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Yay Penny I´m glad for the cat, but also for you; you don´t deserve to feel bad about what you did.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

What would be wonderful is to find out which rescue got him, there can't be that many. If nothing else to make certain they know he was waring a flea collar. They should know as much about a cat as possible.


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, I am working at getting the name of the Rescue. I wanted to also make a donation. I already sent a donation to the Rescue Organization that took the time to follow up and give me the good news.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Just caught this thread. Oh I am so pleased for you and kitty. Let us know what happens with the rescue and kitty


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

Update: The Rescue who is bailing out the cat contacted me and I will be picking him up from them in two weeks after he's neutered, vaccinated, etc. they'll watch the cat and I'll decide whether he's a candidate for an indoor cat or if I'll be re releasing him outdoors. I haven't told my husband yet, but I have two weeks . I'll start researching introducing a new cat. My current cat is a little female princess. I'm so happy we saved this handsome fellow.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's good news Penny. I hope he proves to be ideal as a candidate for indoors and is sociable with other cats. The intros are pretty much as with all cats and the key is to be patient with both cats and take at their pace. So look forward to hearing how it goes


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay, excellent news!! I would make one suggestion though - if he is able to be socialized to you (and others) but does not end up getting along with your cat (or your cat with him, as it may be) despite your best efforts, then I would give him the chance to be re-homed to a place where he could be the only cat and have a safe indoor life before I would ever release him to the outside and all the inherent dangers there.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

^^^This^^^


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

how does a un nutered feral cat have a flea collar?


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

I know what you mean about the flea collar. So perplexing. If its determined, while he's at the rescue, that he's just a frightened stray, my first plan is to assimilate him into my home as an indoor only cat. If, after a length of time, I see it isn't working with my current girl, I'll try to find him a home. I will only let him back outdoors if the Rescue determines he's a feral which, at this point, seems doubtful. I'm looking forward to updates after he arrives at the Rescue after his neutering, etc. I finally confessed to my husband this morning - pretty nervous as he was adamant about not having the cat come back - but he said he wasn't surprised and he was real good about it. phewww.


----------

